# 220 Gallon Cichlid Tank



## Amar (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello! We've recently acquired a 220 gallon cichlid tank, and have no clue what we're doing!!! The guy we got it from told my Mom that she had to do a water change every 7-10 days taking the water down 12 inches.. That's half the tank... and seems kind of off to me.. How often and how much of a water change is recommended??? Thanks!!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I recommend doing 20-30% water changes weekly, and that's a really great size tank, so make sure you have a strong enough filter.

What do you plan on stocking it with? It doesn't have to be cichlids if it's unstocked. You can do some amazing combinations with a tank that size.


----------



## Amar (Jun 29, 2008)

The tank came with cichlids so we're stuck with 'em. We're running two wet/dry filters that came with the tank... We only have about 11 fish in there at the moment I'll throw some photos up soon...


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

How often you change the water and how much is often debated. You want to keep your water quality as high as possible, so change as frequently as needed to keep it clean.

As long as you change it correctly (match water temps and dechlorinate the incoming water) your not going to kill your fishing by changing it too often, but you might kill them by not changing it enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Amar said:


> water change every 7-10 days taking the water down 12 inches.. That's half the tank... and seems kind of off to me.. How often and how much of a water change is recommended???


Actually I have read in books that with cichlids that 60% everyday is great for them. Now I do not have the time for that so I do 50% every week. 

I agree it just depends on how much you want to do. But they are probably use to this schedule, so I would recommend keeping it.
And I also recommend having a siphon that hooks up to your sink, with such a large tank its definitely needed! I personally love them since I don't have to mess with buckets anymore! 


Also pictures would be wonderful, i would love to see such a large tank with cichlids in it.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

adpierin11 said:


> And I also recommend having a siphon that hooks up to your sink, with such a large tank its definitely needed! I personally love them since I don't have to mess with buckets anymore!


i should think about dumping the water from my puny 20-gallon out the window and into my wife's flowers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish water is good for plantd because its high in nitrates.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

unless the nitrates are already sucked out of the water by the plants in the tank.


----------

